# alright guys what are ur thoughts on this one?



## runswithbeer (Oct 13, 2010)

I've posted this on another site and nobody can seem to point type it either.  Im calling it a morrascom

any ideas?


----------



## dtala (Oct 13, 2010)

Morrow Mountain Type I

  troy


----------



## Willjo (Oct 13, 2010)

Bascom blade rocker base


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Morrow Mountain, first stage.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 13, 2010)

Pretty rock.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 14, 2010)

If it's legit, I'd say it's a ceremonial blade from a Southern Cult chiefdom.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> If it's legit, I'd say it's a ceremonial blade from a Southern Cult chiefdom.





You`ve seen something like that before, ain`tcha Matt? Educate us.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 14, 2010)

alright ill fall for it whats a southern cult cheifdom.  i know for 100% certain its legit.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 15, 2010)

What context was it found?

The Southern Cult is a short name for the Southeastern Ceremonial Complex that existed during the late Mississippian times.  It was a religious/political system of villages that had many influences from Central America.  See Etowah, Moundville, Spiro, Lake Jackson, to some extent Ocmulgee, the Emerald Mound, Cahokia, and other large village mound complexes of the Mississippian period.  These villages ruled over the smaller outlying villages and that blade looks like something a leader of one of the villages would have to show his status.  

IMO, that's a ceremonial mace.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a drawing I made back in the 80's of a copper breastplate found at Lake Jackson.  Look at the mace in his hand.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 16, 2010)

*Hey Bowonly, thanks for the info*

It was found in the savannah river basin 3 years ago, if that helps any.  Here i was thinkin it was a bascom or morrow mtn preform thing.   What book was your drawing in?


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 17, 2010)

runswithbeer said:


> It was found in the savannah river basin 3 years ago, if that helps any.  Here i was thinkin it was a bascom or morrow mtn preform thing.   What book was your drawing in?



It didn't come from a book, it came from personal notes of an old friend.   You can tell how old it is, I used a manual typewriter.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 17, 2010)

There were several copper breast plates found at Lake Jackson.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 17, 2010)

*Blade*

Morrascom,Morrow Mounrain, or Legit? Here is a Blade also found in the Savannah river drianage area. It was not found in contex with any Mississippian Material. There was some Morrow Mountian material in the area and other material in that time frame there.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 17, 2010)

willjo, looks like u've got the twin.  nice blade u got there what ever it is.  The point/blade posted was found with early archaic points. No woodland or mississipian has ever been found near the site that im aware of either.   Bowonly opened up a new idea to ponder though..i wonder if archaic people had ceremonial pieces?


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 17, 2010)

That's why I asked about context.  Early Archaic association, (it shouldn't be heat treated) then it's a Morrow Mountain or hybrid.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 17, 2010)

*cache*

The archaic people had cermonial pieces, they also killed these pieces when they cached them. Like breaking them or dinging them when they cached them. Here is a cache of these blades, all but the big broke piece in center.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 18, 2010)

bowonly and willjo i appreciate the info.  Since the material of the point i posted appears to be heat treated would that indicate a later occupation?  

Bow those are cool sketches is one of the dancers holding a monolithic axe?  What other items were found with the copper plates?


----------



## Son (Oct 19, 2010)

I've seen Morrow Moutain blades with similar shape. Those with that shape are very classic and well done. Longest one I've seen measured over 8 inches and was found near Albany Ga. Morrow Mountain points can be of heat altered material. I'm familiar with what Matt's talking about, but I don't think that blade fits the period. As with any other questional type, we're merely making a good discussion. And hopefully it will help the finder decide type and cultural period.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 20, 2010)

*morrow mountain it is*

Thanks i really appreciate all the info from everyone.


----------



## ancienttrails (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe a Bell Blade 2000 to 500 B.C. clay type or preform find some like it in florida with clays and ocala's some are larger than your hand.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 20, 2010)

Son said:


> I've seen Morrow Moutain blades with similar shape. Those with that shape are very classic and well done. Longest one I've seen measured over 8 inches and was found near Albany Ga. Morrow Mountain points can be of heat altered material. I'm familiar with what Matt's talking about, but I don't think that blade fits the period. As with any other questional type, we're merely making a good discussion. And hopefully it will help the finder decide type and cultural period.



That pretty much answers that.


----------



## swims-with-stripers (Oct 31, 2010)

i'd say morrow mountain. i found one similar to yours last year in savannah river -mine was black shale. cool find!


----------

